# 180 seconds between PM's



## gomike (Oct 31, 2010)

I can understand why a guest would have to wait 180 seconds between PM messages but why apply this same restriction to paid members?


----------



## Mel (Oct 31, 2010)

To ensure you're not inadvertantly double posting - most often sending the same PM twice in a row.  It is not meant to restrict the number of posts, but the number of posts sent in error.


----------



## gomike (Oct 31, 2010)

Mel said:


> To ensure you're not inadvertantly double posting - most often sending the same PM twice in a row.  It is not meant to restrict the number of posts, but the number of posts sent in error.



IMO 3 minutes is excessive.  Get two PM's from people and I can't respond to each of them without waiting the timeout period.


----------



## leegrace (Mar 23, 2011)

gomike said:


> I can understand why a guest would have to wait 180 seconds between PM messages but why apply this same restriction to paid members?



I think it is a really good step to prevent Spamming..


----------

